# Problems with intuos draw

## newin

Hi all,

I just bought a brand new intuos draw (this one to be precise http://www.amazon.com/Wacom-CTL490DB-Intuos-Draw/dp/B010LHRFWW )

and I cannot make it work...

I added wacom things in my kernel and my kernel seems to detect my tablet.

here is my dmesg output:

```
[  607.187362] wacom 0003:056A:033B.0004: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device [Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1/input0

[  607.192529] input: Wacom HID Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.1/0003:056A:033B.0005/input/input17

[  607.192708] wacom 0003:056A:033B.0005: hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1/input1

[  607.197532] input: Wacom HID Pen as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.2/0003:056A:033B.0006/input/input19

[  607.197702] wacom 0003:056A:033B.0006: hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Wacom Co.,Ltd. Intuos PS] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1/input2
```

but even if I installed dev-libs/libwacom-0.12 and x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom-0.29.0 my X11 is saying this:

```
[  1456.299] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'stylus' for this device.

[  1456.299] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'eraser' for this device.

[  1456.299] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'cursor' for this device.

[  1456.299] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'touch' for this device.

[  1456.299] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'pad' for this device.

[  1456.299] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: No type specified

[  1456.312] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "Wacom HID Pen"

[  1456.312] (II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

[  1456.312] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom HID Pen (/dev/input/event6)

[  1456.312] (**) Wacom HID Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom USB device class"

[  1456.312] (**) Wacom HID Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[  1456.312] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom HID Pen'

[  1456.312] (**) Wacom HID Pen: always reports core events

[  1456.312] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

[  1456.312] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'stylus' for this device.

[  1456.312] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'eraser' for this device.

[  1456.312] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'cursor' for this device.

[  1456.312] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'touch' for this device.

[  1456.312] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'pad' for this device.

[  1456.312] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: No type specified

[  1456.327] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "Wacom HID Pen"

[  1456.327] (II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

[  1456.327] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Wacom HID Pen (/dev/input/event7)

[  1456.327] (**) Wacom HID Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom USB device class"

[  1456.327] (**) Wacom HID Pen: Applying InputClass "Wacom class"

[  1456.327] (II) Using input driver 'wacom' for 'Wacom HID Pen'

[  1456.327] (**) Wacom HID Pen: always reports core events

[  1456.327] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[  1456.327] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'stylus' for this device.

[  1456.327] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'eraser' for this device.

[  1456.327] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'cursor' for this device.

[  1456.327] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'touch' for this device.

[  1456.327] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'pad' for this device.

[  1456.327] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: No type specified

[  1456.339] (EE) PreInit returned 8 for "Wacom HID Pen"

[  1456.339] (II) UnloadModule: "wacom"
```

in addition "cat /dev/input/wacom -e" and "cat /dev/input/wacom- -e" are like dead nothing happen when I use my tablet.

"xsetwacom --list devices" also return nothing (but I think it try to read /dev/input/wacom...)

I really don't know what happen here, it's like everything is wrong on the X11 side and everything fine on kernel side   :Confused: 

PS: from what I remember the bamboo one of my girlfriend worked fine a few month ago

----------

## TigerJr

can you post lspci -k output to list kernel modules you are using?

----------

## newin

Here is my lspci -k but my wacom intuos tablet is in USB not PCI (and I did not found something that looks like "-k" in lsusb)

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex

        Subsystem: Lenovo Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Richland [Radeon HD 8550G]

        Subsystem: Lenovo Richland [Radeon HD 8550G]

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Trinity HDMI Audio Controller

        Subsystem: Lenovo Trinity HDMI Audio Controller

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Root Port

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:10.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH USB XHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:10.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB XHCI Controller (rev 09)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH USB XHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH USB OHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH USB EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB OHCI Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH USB OHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH USB EHCI Controller (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH USB EHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH SMBus Controller (rev 16)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH SMBus Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH Azalia Controller

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH LPC Bridge (rev 11)

        Subsystem: Lenovo FCH LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 0

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 15h (Models 10h-1fh) Processor Function 5

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lenovo BCM43142 802.11b/g/n

        Kernel driver in use: wl

        Kernel modules: wl
```

----------

## newin

well I think my answer is here:

http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Device_IDs

lsusb:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 003 Device 010: ID 056a:033b Wacom Co., Ltd

 

if there is genius here that can explain me how can make work (even just the stylus would be great!) by finding (writing) a patch for the X11 or kernel driver because I cannot find anything like this myself   :Crying or Very sad: 

PS: sorry for double post I think it's better to clearly separate reply from answer, and this is an answer to why it does not work...

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> Here is my lspci -k but my wacom intuos tablet is in USB not PCI (and I did not found something that looks like "-k" in lsusb)

 

I wanted to see all the drivers, just make sure that all the USB Bus drivers insist in kernel. This pen supports USB 3.0 ?

Did you have this option in your kernel configuration?

(/usr/src/linux/.config)

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_HID_WACOM=?
> 
> Say Y here if you want to use the USB or BT version of the Wacom Intuos 
> 
>  or Graphire tablet. 
> ...

 

P\S

Also check for xf86-input-evdev installed

and post here your /usr/src/linux/drivers/hid/wacom_wac.c

----------

## newin

for my .config:

$cat .config | grep wacom -i

```
CONFIG_TABLET_SERIAL_WACOM4=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_I2C=y

CONFIG_HID_WACOM=y
```

for evdev

$eix xf86-input-evdev

```
[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Available versions:  2.7.3 2.8.1 2.8.2 ~2.8.4 ~2.9.0 2.9.1 ~2.9.2

     Installed versions:  2.9.1(19:03:11 06/11/15)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver

```

and here is my wacom_wac.c file:

http://pastebin.com/FsznQWPj

I'm pretty sure that my tablet support usb3 even if I do not really know how can I check this.

----------

## szatox

It's not evdev, it's x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom for wacom tablets.

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_HID_WACOM=y

 this is the only kernel option needed by USB wacom tablets. 

 *Quote:*   

> [  1456.327] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'stylus' for this device.
> 
> [  1456.327] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'eraser' for this device.
> 
> [  1456.327] (EE) Wacom HID Pen: Invalid type 'cursor' for this device.
> ...

 

Those things look a bit like xorg didn't recognize your tablet.

Just a shoot in the dark from me, several kernel versions were unmasked recently. Maybe you upgraded kernel but didn't rebuild xorg drivers? I don't know how tightly those 2 are related to each other. In some cases rebuild is needed, in others it doesn't matter.

Trying it won't hurt tough.

----------

## krinn

 *newin wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure that my tablet support usb3 even if I do not really know how can I check this.

 

```
[  607.187362] wacom 0003:056A:033B.0004: hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Device
```

HID 1.1 is the usb specs of the device.

For your problem: have a look here

----------

## TigerJr

 *krinn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> For your problem: have a look here

 

As far as i expecting this doesn't solve his problem...

Cause that structure declared since 3.5 kernel version in wacom_wac.c:

```
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x27 =

        { "Wacom Intuos5 touch M", 44704, 27940, 2047, 63,

          INTUOS5, WACOM_INTUOS3_RES, WACOM_INTUOS3_RES, .touch_max = 16 };
```

But struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x33b doesn't declared in his kernel driver, so i look inside 4.3.0 mainline kernel and didn't find declaration of needed structure... 

But i search in internet and find file with this structure here

```
static const struct wacom_features wacom_features_0x33B =

   { "Wacom Intuos S 2", WACOM_PKGLEN_INTUOS, 15200, 9500, 2047, 63,

     INTUOSHT2, WACOM_INTUOS_RES, WACOM_INTUOS_RES };
```

So you was right, answer was here %) This structure would declared since 4.4 kernel version

 *Quote:*   

> well I think my answer is here: 
> 
> http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Device_IDs

 

Your device is not supported in wacom linux drivers... until this structure would included in drivers. But you can search needed patch for your kernel or write declaration of device by yourself.

----------

## newin

thank you for your answer TigerJr (and everyone else)

But I have a problem here, because of fglrx I have 2 solution:

1) patching to make fglrx work for linux 4.x

2) parching to make my intuos draw work for my 3.18

Personally I do not like to try to modify my graphics driver (you know how sensible they can be...)

So how hard does it should be to write a patch, I just have to add this struct ? If I need more do you have some guideline/tips or where to find them ?

(I'm good in C but I never tried anything on the linux kernel...)

----------

## TigerJr

 *Quote:*   

> (I'm good in C but I never tried anything on the linux kernel...)
> 
> 

 

It's good chance to raise your level, reading and analyzing kernel code. You can write patch by youself, make patch using diff command or just rewrite them. 

For rewrite try to download files wacom.h wacom_wac.h wacom_wac.c wacom_sys.c from this link:

http://sourceforge.net/p/linuxwacom/input-wacom/ci/master/tree/3.17/

to /usr/src/linux/drivers/hid/ with rewrite, i think they are newer than those in kernel but not tested(maybe you are one of the first testers of that driver after developers) and

change CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-wacom", thats not mix with your workable kernel version. Than

try recompile your 3.18.12-gentoo-wacom kernel, if your pen works well than you can use that drivers on another kernel version.

What for fglrx drivers - create another thread for them...

----------

## newin

I just overwrite the wacom* files in my 3.18 kernel and it worked !

the stylus work, pressure levels work (tested with krita 2.8.5), the button on the pen also work.

Using xsetwacom I remapped some buttons and X11 seems to see them as mouse button. 

thank you TigerJr !

----------

## TigerJr

So if this works, that would be great to include this drivers in gentoo-sources mainline. Just to make it work without dances with the code %)

----------

## szatox

They are included already.  It basically "just works™"

I really wonder what the problem actually was there.

----------

## TigerJr

 *szatox wrote:*   

> They are included already.  It basically "just works™"
> 
> I really wonder what the problem actually was there.

 

Cause kernel was 3.18.12 and newer kernel is not "just works" with fglrx drivers, like newin wrote.

----------

